# China Manufacturer supplier looking for distributor



## CandyChristina (Mar 30, 2018)

We are manufacturer supplier from China, owned various categories supplies & drop ship abilities worldwide.
main categories supplies:


*[*]auto/car parts & accessory
[*]consumer electronic / pc / smart cell phone parts & accessory
[*]sports wear & outfits*
we are looking for long term business partners or distributors ( or small biz owner ) in Australia or NZ to grow sales together,
we offer various items of factory low price & good quality products with best services for retail (LenaGaga (dot) com) or wholesale with huge discount.
pls message me or reply this post, if you are looking for us 
have a lovely day


----------

